# Robert Zohn Interview by Information Display Magazine



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I was interviewed and featured in an article published by Jenny Donelan, the managing editor for The Society for Information Display. The article is titled "Enabling Technology... Navigating This Year’s Models"

This is a great read. 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent article Robert! :clap:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very good answers to some frequently asked questions. :T


----------

